

Ask HN: Who is hiring enginnering sales guys? - seekingnew

This is a strange question, I&#x27;ve been fairly successful in various technical &#x2F; leadership positions in the past (CEO, CTO, Co-Founder, Senior Developer, Developer etc.).  I would really like to try a highly technical sales position next, is anyone looking?
======
srcmap
what kind of stuff would u like to sell?

